# Baby pic



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 23, 2018)

Another ewe lamb!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 23, 2018)

Congrats once again!


----------



## OzarkSerenityAcres (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 24, 2018)

Congratulations again. How many do you have now?


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 24, 2018)

3 - all ewes 
And just 1 more to go!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2018)

Adorable! Lambs re so darn cute, but they grow so fast! Congrats on another ewe!


----------

